# AutoBiographies- New Vortex Feature Series



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

We’re looking for a few good cars, and their owners too. VWvortex will be running a new series of article called AutoBiographies, which will focus on our readers and their special rides. The format is simple, you just answer the questions in the attached document, and return it to us with up to 6 digital pictures. From the 25 questions, we will pick several of the most relevant and interesting answers. We will run one AutoBiography per week.
Detailed instructions: Open the Word document below. Answer all of the questions. Email your submission to [email protected] using the subject line “AutoBiography”. Attach the completed Word document to the e-mail. You may attach up to six images, of the car or yourself preferably in .jpg format, at least 800 pixels wide by 600 pixels high, but not more than double that please. As with answers to our questionnaire, we'll also be choosing the submissions based on the quality and creativity of the photos. Try to highlight some of the cooler details of your car, include an interior shot, and engine shot and exterior shots from different angles.
Legal stuff: All submissions become the property of Vortex Media Group (VMG). VMG reserves the right to use any and all submissions … VMG is not obligated to publish all submissions. Images or accounts depicting illegal activity will not be published.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: AutoBiographies- New Vortex Feature Series ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

